# No wood no rot?



## jms (Apr 21, 2011)

if the transom's cored with a high density foam,.it will not absorb any water...
it's still not an excuse for poor sealing techniques...

composites will not rot - they're composite - not wood

don't confuse "xl greenwood" with composites...


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Definately seal it up properly.
Foam doesnt rot like wood, but it does break down over time if exposed.


----------



## sealion2288 (Jul 26, 2012)

Use LifeSeal-works like 5200 but will not damage surface if you want to remove it later.


----------

